# دروس تعليمية لبرنامج التحليل الانشائى العالمى(ide cad v 5 )-بروابط متنوعة +كتب تعليمية+النسخة+الكراك



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخواني الاعزاء اعود اليكم اليوم بمشاركة مختلفة وهي عبارة عن برنامج التحليل الانشائي الاشهر في ايطاليا والمانيا وهو برنامج idecad الذي يملك سهولة الاوتوكاد في الرسم مع الكثير من المميزات مثلل التصميم الزلزالي والديناميكي للمنشأت انصح الجميع باقتنائه ...







يليله مجموعة دروس مبسطة للبرنامج من اعدادي اتمني ان تنال ارضاؤكم واتمني ممن لديه الخبرة في البرنامج ان يزودنا بدروس اوشروحات للبرنامج لكي تعم الفائدة ...







صور لامكانيات البرنامج




















أولا : رابط تحميل البرنامج 

والان مع رابط التحميل من الشركة

http://www.idecad.com/default.asp

أو
على الفورشير / رفع المهندس خالد الازهرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/234632274/f08b7c90/idecad_structural.html

أو 
على الميديافير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t184747.html

رابط الكراك

http://d.turboupload.com/d/328373/Crack.rar.html

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?wy3mncwtnvm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثانيا : روابط لكتب لتعليم البرنامج

ideCAD Structural 5 user manual​ 




​ideCAD Architectural 5 user manual





​
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 
ثالثا : الآن مع الدورة التدريبية

الدرس الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/234140771/83066ed7/1-_introproject_option.html

الدرس الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/234181188/4833c6a/2-_draw_axes.html

الدرس الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/file/234238239/1e7a675b/3-_draw_columns.html

الدرس الرابع

http://www.4shared.com/file/234238305/3d231284/4-_draw_beams.html

الدرس الخامس

http://www.4shared.com/file/234238303/d440b7b1/5-draw_slabs.html

الدرس السادس

http://www.4shared.com/file/234238273/9ac34b41/6-copy_story__steel_parameters.html

--------------------------------------------------------------

أو 
روابط أخرى ميديافير

الدرس الاول

http://www.mediafire.com/?mydyx2wnlmj

الدرس الثانى

http://www.mediafire.com/?zjmmho0hnym

الدرس الثالث

http://www.mediafire.com/?edzlmynybvm

الدرس الرابع

http://www.mediafire.com/?5vmznzmyhdi

الدرس الخامس

http://www.mediafire.com/?wmwhjkzvtoy

الدرس السادس

http://www.mediafire.com/?utnythaktzz

------------------------------------------------------------------------

أو 
روابط اخرى مباشرة / رفع المهندس العبد لله

الدرس الاول

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/1-%20intro+project%20option.rar

الدرس الثانى

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/2- draw axes.rar

الدرس الثالث

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/3- draw columns.rar

الدرس الرابع

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/4- draw beams.rar

الدرس الخامس

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/5-draw slabs.rar

الدرس السادس

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/6-copy story + steel parameters.rar


اتمني ان تستفيدوا من البرنامج والدروس البسيطة وبانتظار مشاركات الاعضاء​


----------



## زاد أحمد (4 مارس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
ما شاء الله عليك أخ أيمن على هذا التميز, جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج وعلى الشرح
ان شاء الله يفيد الجميع


----------



## العبد لله (4 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك مهندس ايمن , حقيقي انت شخصيه مرموقه محب لاخوانك 

محب للخير , مهندس مبدع ربنا ينور طريقك كما انرت ظلمه اخوانك المهندسين

خالص التقدير والاحترام لشخصك العظيم


----------



## omar11111 (4 مارس 2010)

المهندس القدير و الحبيب /أيمن قنديل أسأله تعالى أن يجزيك كل خير على ما تقدمه من أعمال
كم و كم أشاهد دروسك الكثيرة و المفيدة جدا لكنها غالبا على موقع (4shared) وهو محجوب عندنا في اليمن
فهل ممكن رفع هذه الدروس المهمة على موقع ميديا فاير ؟ 
أرجوك كل الرجاء فلو تراني دائما ما أقلب و أفتح الصفحات كل يوم لعل أحد الإخوة الطيبين يقوم بتنزيلها على موقع اخر فأدعو له من قبلي كما حصل في دروسك في (دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot ) قامت المهندسة هالة النجار جزاها الله كل خير برفعها على موقع ميديا فاير
فما أعظمها من دروس


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (4 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله
بارك الله
ويتوالى الإبداع والتميز
وفقك الله لكل خير
وجزاك الله خير
ودمت بخير


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (4 مارس 2010)

عفوا وين الكراك ياباشمهندس أيمن


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (4 مارس 2010)

الدروس علي روابط مباشره لمده 5 ساعات تقريبا وتحذف ارجو سرعه تحميلها

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/1- intro+project option.rar

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/2- draw axes.rar

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/3- draw columns.rar

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/4- draw beams.rar

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/5-draw slabs.rar

http://rapid.spleech.info/files/6-copy story + steel parameters.rar

جزيل الشكر


----------



## العبد لله (4 مارس 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> عفوا وين الكراك ياباشمهندس أيمن



نيابه عن البش مهندس ايمن بعد اذنه طبعا

اليك الكراك اخي الحبيب

http://www.mediafire.com/?wy3mncwtnvm

شكرا لكم جميعاً


----------



## omar11111 (4 مارس 2010)

أسأل من الله تعالى أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم على هذه الدروس و على الروابط الجديدة 
أشكركم من كل قلبي


----------



## baraka2003 (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ايمن علي المجهودالاكثر من رائع وربنا يبارك فيك ودايما بتفاجئنا بجديدك المبهر البرنامج دا انا بالفعل كنت منتظره من فتره و في انتظار جديدك المبهر دائما
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 مارس 2010)

omar11111 قال:


> المهندس القدير و الحبيب /أيمن قنديل أسأله تعالى أن يجزيك كل خير على ما تقدمه من أعمال
> كم و كم أشاهد دروسك الكثيرة و المفيدة جدا لكنها غالبا على موقع (4shared) وهو محجوب عندنا في اليمن
> فهل ممكن رفع هذه الدروس المهمة على موقع ميديا فاير ؟
> أرجوك كل الرجاء فلو تراني دائما ما أقلب و أفتح الصفحات كل يوم لعل أحد الإخوة الطيبين يقوم بتنزيلها على موقع اخر فأدعو له من قبلي كما حصل في دروسك في (دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot ) قامت المهندسة هالة النجار جزاها الله كل خير برفعها على موقع ميديا فاير
> فما أعظمها من دروس



تم اعادة الرفع على روابط اخرى ميديافير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 مارس 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> الدروس علي روابط مباشره لمده 5 ساعات تقريبا وتحذف ارجو سرعه تحميلها
> 
> http://rapid.spleech.info/files/1- intro+project option.rar
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 مارس 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> نيابه عن البش مهندس ايمن بعد اذنه طبعا
> 
> اليك الكراك اخي الحبيب
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزي2009 (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس بس لو تكرمت كيفية تنزيل البرنامج وشكرا لك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

*كتاب pdf لتعليم البرنامج*

روابط لكتب لتعليم البرنامج


ideCAD Structural 5 user manual​ 




​ideCAD Architectural 5 user manual






​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

*كيفية تحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة*

إليكم هذا الرابط لتحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة وهو يحتوي على النسخة الكاملة للبرنامج ولكن تعمل لمدة 45 يوماً فقط ولكن بعد تفعيل الكراك تصبح النسخة كاملة إن شاء الله.

http://www.idecad.com/trybuy2.asp?pageID=35&FileID=10

رابط الكراك

http://d.turboupload.com/d/328373/Crack.rar.html


بعد الضغط على الرابط بزر الفأرة الأيسر ستفتح لك الصفحة التالية :







اكتب البيانات المطلوبة ثم اضغط على زر Send .... ستظهر نافذة بدء تحميل البرنامج

والله الموفق.



__________________​


----------



## رمزي2009 (5 مارس 2010)

معلش يا بشمهندس حنتعبك معا بس لو بعد اذنك ممكن ترفعلنا البرنامج وشكرا والله حاولت كتير وما في فايدة


----------



## boushy (5 مارس 2010)

*أسأل من الله تعالى أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم على هذه الدروس و على الروابط الجديدة 
أشكركم من كل قلبي*


----------



## united 99 (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (5 مارس 2010)

رمزي2009 قال:


> معلش يا بشمهندس حنتعبك معا بس لو بعد اذنك ممكن ترفعلنا البرنامج وشكرا والله حاولت كتير وما في فايدة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط للبرنامج على الفورشيرد
http://www.4shared.com/file/234632274/f08b7c90/idecad_structural.html


----------



## olma (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمهندس المتميز أيمن , شكرا لكل من يحمل شمعة وسط الظلام ، شكرا" لمن يبحث عن الماء ثم يبحث عن العطشى ليساندهم ويقدم لهم مايرويهم ، لقد رأيت البعض اللذين تجلس معهم في مكان واحد لكنهم يحاولون أن يمنعوا عنك مجرد معلومة واحدة ، فكيف باللذي يبحث عنك ليوصل العلم إليك بلا مقابل فقط حسن الدعاء ، ومن قلبي وأرجو الله الصدق والإجابة أسأله أن يديم لك التوفيق والنجاح ومن علا إلى إعلى.


----------



## zmry1965 (5 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 مارس 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> روابط لكتب لتعليم البرنامج
> 
> 
> idecad structural 5 user manual​
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> إليكم هذا الرابط لتحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة وهو يحتوي على النسخة الكاملة للبرنامج ولكن تعمل لمدة 45 يوماً فقط ولكن بعد تفعيل الكراك تصبح النسخة كاملة إن شاء الله.
> 
> http://www.idecad.com/trybuy2.asp?pageid=35&fileid=10
> 
> ...





خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> رابط للبرنامج على الفورشيرد
> http://www.4shared.com/file/234632274/f08b7c90/idecad_structural.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م.إسلام (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## omar11111 (5 مارس 2010)

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجمعني بكم تحت ظل عرشه -


----------



## almass (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا بسمهندس ايمن وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وبالنسبه للذين يعانون من الحجب على موقع الفورشير جرب هذه الطريقه وهي شغالة 100% قم باضافة حرف s الى عنوان الموقع كالتالي https://www.4shared.com
وهكذا استمر في اضافة حرف ال s في كل مره تقوم بالنقر على الارتباط حتى يتم التحميل
مثلا https://www.4shared.com/file/23463227...tructural.html


----------



## رمزي2009 (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي الاهتمام علي الرد وشكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## omar11111 (6 مارس 2010)

أخي الغالي (almass) جزاك الله خيرا
أين أضع (s) بالضبط في عنوان الموقع لو توضح أكثر أكون شاكرا لك


----------



## البرنس رامى (6 مارس 2010)

بارك اله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## البرنس رامى (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## almass (6 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز omar1111 تضيف حرف ال s بعد كلمة http 
مثلا http://www.4shared.com
تصير https://www.4shared.com


----------



## omar11111 (6 مارس 2010)

أخي الغالي (almass):أسأل من الله القدير أن يعفو عنك و عن والديك و يبارك في عمرك و عملك و أهلك 
على هذه الهدية الكبيرة جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
فجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## HCIVILENG (6 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر على البرنامج القيم.. كيف نفعل الكراك ؟​*


----------



## محمد 977 (7 مارس 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور و تسلم الأأيادي من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووووووووور و تسلم الأأيادي من صميم القلب 
الف الف الف شكر 
مشكووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب


----------



## essam-elkady (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HCIVILENG (9 مارس 2010)

نامل متابعة شرح الدروس فالبرنامج مهم جدا..


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wahid69 (9 مارس 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (13 مارس 2010)

أشكر المهندس القدير أيمن قنديل على هذه المساهمة الممتعة.
علما بان هذا البرنامج ينقسم إلى جزئين : إنشائي IdeCad Structural
معماري IdeCad Architectural

وبإمكانك في البداية رسم المنشأ بالجزء المعماري كاملا بالتشطيبات، وبعد الإنتهاء تقوم بنقل المنشأ إلى الجزء الإنشائي، فيقوم بحساب الوزن الذاتي للمنشأ من خلال نوعية ومواصفات مواد البناء والتشطيبات التي أخترتها.

يمكنك من خلال الجزء الإنشائي الحصول على رسومات جاهزة لتسليح عناصر المنشأ المختلفة كالقواعد والأعمدة والكمرات، كما يظهر في الصورة التي أرفقها أخونا المهندس أيمن بمشاركته.

ويمكنك من خلال الجزء المعماري الحصول على مساقط أفقية وقطاعات طولية للمنشأ ، كما توجد ميزة ظريفة جدا في هذا الجزء من البرنامج ، وهي أنه خلال اختيارك للمواد التي ستستخدم في المنشأ يمكنك وضع سعر لوحدة القياس ( متر طولي ، متر مربع ، .. إلخ ) لكل مادة أخترتها ، وبعد الانتهاء تستطيع الحصول بكل بساطة على الكمية التي ستحتاجها من كل مادة مستخدمة ، والتكلفة الإجمالية لها.

بالنسبة للملفات التعليمية ، توجد لدي مجموعة منها ولكنها للأسف باللغة التركية !!

والكلمة الوحيدة التي فهمتها من هذه الشروحات هي كلمة ( tamam ) والتي تقابل ( Ok ) بالإنجليزية !!؟


----------



## HCIVILENG (13 مارس 2010)

توجد نسخه محدثه للبرنامج رقمها 6 وفيها خواص اكثر واغنى ..
مطلوب البحث عن كراك.. ضروري...
http://www.idecad.com.tr/destek/download/idecad_structural_6_demo_installation.exe


----------



## محمديوة عبدالوهاب (27 مارس 2010)

Baraka allahou fika.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (19 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز م - ايمن بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (1 مايو 2010)

اخى الكريم اود شكرك على هذا الانجاز الاكثر من رائع على جميع شروحاتك فى برامج التصميم المختلفة
وفى هذا الشان اود سؤالك فى كيفية رسم السلم مع بلاطة السقف فى هذا البرنامج سواء دائرية او عادية؟ كما يتم رسمها فى البرامج المختلفة سواء الساب او الاستاد
فبرجاء شرحها ان امكن حيث انى قمت بانزال الاصدار السادس للبرنامج ووجدت فية السلالم ولكن لااعرف كيفية رسمها وتوصيفها مع البلاطة .

شكرا جزيلا لك وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عرووف (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم ودمتم خير عونا لنا اخوكم عرفات الواقدي-اليمن


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الجنة
أنا عندى ملاحظة بسيطة الدروس التعليمية صغيرة 
بعد إذن حضرتك ياريت لو فى دروس تانية تنزلها
أو كتب باللغة العربية الواحد لسى فى مرحلةإستكشاف البرنامج


----------



## kareem822002 (25 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
ان تعطونا كراك اي دي كاد 6 مع الشرح اكثر لانه موجود ولكن بالفلوس 
ارجو منكم الرد والله ايطول في عمرك يا مهندس ايمن قنديل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يناير 2011)

kareem822002 قال:


> الله يبارك فيكم وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> ان تعطونا كراك اي دي كاد 6 مع الشرح اكثر لانه موجود ولكن بالفلوس
> ارجو منكم الرد والله ايطول في عمرك يا مهندس ايمن قنديل




ربنا يسهل احاول اجيب الكراك ده

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## shu33 (27 يناير 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا مهندس ايمن ويبارك لك باعمالك انا من المتابعين لشروحاتك وانتظر منذ مده كراك فيرجن 6 وهو برنامج متكامل وسهل املا تزويد المنتدى بالكراك ومشكور جدا لجهودك المتميزه


----------



## alsahrif (28 يناير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان مهندس أيمن ,,, ماشاءالله دائما مبدع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## eng md (10 مارس 2011)

ياريت تنزل باقي حلقات الشرح لاني مش عارف اكمل بدونها


----------



## محمدg (21 يوليو 2011)

كيف يمكن حساب القواعد في برنامج idecad ارجو الساعده


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاحباء


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكن روابط الميديافاير كلها لا تعمل و تم التحميل من روابط الفورشيرد هذا بالنسبة للدروس فقط اا البقية للبرنامج و غيرها فتعمل


----------



## مروه طارق (17 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من يفيدنا بما هو جديد و لكم الدعوات


----------



## abu mousab (18 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------



## omar mms (5 مارس 2014)

:18:
*الأخوة المهندسين الأكارم
روابط التعليم لا تعمل ولا أدري ما المشكلة
ومن كان لديه اي معلومات عن البرنامج 
فليتكرم بها علينا
أرجووووووووووووووو المساعدة*​


----------



## aradinie (6 مارس 2014)

فقط للمعلومات : هذا البرنامج لا يدعم ءالا بعض عدد قليل من الكودات العالمية


----------



## omar mms (17 مارس 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة المهندسين الكرام 
الرجاء ثم الرجاء ثم الرجاء مساعدتي في اي رابط أو صفحة أو كتاب تعليمي لبرنامج idecad structural
وبأقصى سرعة ممكنة وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ولن ننساكم على اي حال من الدعاء
لأن الروابط المرفقة جميعها لا تعمل*​


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (14 أبريل 2014)

رجاءا عندى سؤال هل البرنامج يعمل مع window 7 64 bit لانه عند فتح الكراك تظهر رسالة ان csh dll مفقود عندي


----------

